# KangerTech ProTank 4 First Look



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

Nostalgia of note... my first real vape tanks were the Mini ProTank 2's so this one is close to my heart...

As always great packaging and spare bits and pieces... the rebuildable coil is interesting and comes with dual clapton's already installed.




It also has a 1,5Ω coil for MTL vapers...

Obviously I went for the Ceramic Coil that was already installed... Strange side fill but it works just fine... unscrew the top and then pull and a juice hole is there... easy to fill with a normal Vapour Mountain bottle. The tank looks pretty good and is well protected and has two windows to see the juice and the rest is stainless steel. Good air flow... 

The ceramic coil needs some power compared to the cCell tanks that run at around 30 watts... this coil needs at least 50 watts and the flavour is pretty good... but I would have to say the cCell still has better flavour.




Again no leaking but will play with it over the next few days and see how I go.

[RSVP=24004]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouder (1/6/16)

VERRRRY interesting! I still love my Subtank, looks like I'll have to get one of these...


----------



## brotiform (1/6/16)

Looks like a great product #Murica


----------



## Silver (1/6/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Am loving these impressions of yours
Short, sharp and focused
Am watching this one closely because the Protank is also close to my heart

@BhavZ will attest to that with our many late night calls custom coiling on the mini Protank 2. What a legendary clearo in its day...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

I will join in as opposed to making a new thread: 

Day one spent with the Protank 4 and my oh my... it js a gorgeous little number I cannot put down. 

Also running the ceramic. Crisp flavour very impressive. 

I find it performs alright at 40 watts. Perfect for deep relaxing lung hits at breakfast. 

Smooth as Sinatra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

Plus it looks really killer on my old 40w iStick. I think they are married. Will see soon as I bust out the rba deck... but loving the ceramic so that might be a week or what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

I must say the more I use the ProTank 4 the more I like it... and I don't know if it's my imagination but I think the ceramic coil that came with the tank is even better than the KangerTech coils I bought already... I need to test the 1,5Ω coils to see if they are suitable for MTL vapers and I also need to test the RBA... this tank certainly deserves some attention!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

OK so I just popped it on a bigger mod and fired at 55 watts... HOLYBALLS! @Rob Fisher is spot on it comes to life only over 50w. Bucketloads of flavour. Smooth as can be. Warm but never hot. Relaxed yet super satisfying.

My other tanks are now officially up for sale. This just killed them all.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

PUHlease say it does this well on MTL!!! Thanks for the sharing @Rob Fisher and @Lord Vetinari !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nostalgia of note... my first real vape tanks were the Mini ProTank 2's so this one is close to my heart...
> 
> As always great packaging and spare bits and pieces... the rebuildable coil is interesting and comes with dual clapton's already installed.
> View attachment 56193
> ...


@Rob Fisher does it work with the Kangertech ceramic coils that are on the market?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher does it work with the Kangertech ceramic coils that are on the market?



Yes it does @Petrus!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

This tank impresses more by the minute. I just chained a whole tank. No heat on my mod. The delrin tip stays cool all the way. Juice in tank warms to that 'hot tank' flavour no problemo bringing out the dry and off dry notes in sweet juice.

Kinda showing me how far in the wrong direction I went with Griffin and Gemini and Limitless... tanks are tanks and should not pretend to be drippers.

I like this clear line between my dripping and tanking worlds. I am in vape heaven.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky (3/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> This tank impresses more by the minute. I just chained a whole tank. No heat on my mod. The delrin tip stays cool all the way. Juice in tank warms to that 'hot tank' flavour no problemo bringing out the dry and off dry notes in sweet juice.
> 
> Kinda showing me how far in the wrong direction I went with Griffin and Gemini and Limitless... tanks are tanks and should not pretend to be drippers.
> 
> I like this clear line between my dripping and tanking worlds. I am in vape heaven.


Dammit...sounds like I need one now..

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## cumulonimbus (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say the more I use the ProTank 4 the more I like it... and I don't know if it's my imagination but I think the ceramic coil that came with the tank is even better than the KangerTech coils I bought already... I need to test the 1,5Ω coils to see if they are suitable for MTL vapers and I also need to test the RBA... this tank certainly deserves some attention!
> View attachment 56447





Lord Vetinari said:


> OK so I just popped it on a bigger mod and fired at 55 watts... HOLYBALLS! @Rob Fisher is spot on it comes to life only over 50w. Bucketloads of flavour. Smooth as can be. Warm but never hot. Relaxed yet super satisfying.
> 
> My other tanks are now officially up for sale. This just killed them all.





Lord Vetinari said:


> This tank impresses more by the minute. I just chained a whole tank. No heat on my mod. The delrin tip stays cool all the way. Juice in tank warms to that 'hot tank' flavour no problemo bringing out the dry and off dry notes in sweet juice.
> 
> Kinda showing me how far in the wrong direction I went with Griffin and Gemini and Limitless... tanks are tanks and should not pretend to be drippers.
> 
> I like this clear line between my dripping and tanking worlds. I am in vape heaven.



Could it really be that much better than sub/top tanks,considering it uses the same coils?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

cumulonimbus said:


> Could it really be that much better than sub/top tanks,considering it uses the same coils?


Yes. Well I havent used a Subtank coil on it. These are new ceramics. And the RBA deck is miles and miles above the Subtank.


----------



## cumulonimbus (3/6/16)

I've. Used kanger Tanks since the t2 and also owned all the previous protanks/aerotanks and loved it,what i want to know is ,if i own a toptank is it really worth while getting this? I'm currently looking at purchasing a new tank and leaning towards the smok tfv4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

cumulonimbus said:


> I've. Used kanger Tanks since the t2 and also owned all the previous protanks/aerotanks and loved it,what i want to know is ,if i own a toptank is it really worth while getting this? I'm currently looking at purchasing a new tank and leaning towards the smok tfv4


Id say you would have to try sneak a vape off somebody and decide for yourself where your money is best spent...


----------



## cumulonimbus (3/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Id say you would have to try sneak a vape off somebody and decide for yourself where your money is best spent...



Or maybe try these new ceramic coils in my subtank?


----------



## cumulonimbus (3/6/16)

That tfv4 got me going crazy


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

cumulonimbus said:


> Or maybe try these new ceramic coils in my subtank?


I am wary to advise others on purchases....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cumulonimbus (3/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am wary to advise others on purchases....


Understood


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

cumulonimbus said:


> Or maybe try these new ceramic coils in my subtank?



Bingo! That's exactly what you need to do... and to answer your question... no you don't have to rush off and buy the ProTank 4 unless you want the upgraded RBA or you want more airflow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cumulonimbus (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bingo! That's exactly what you need to do... and to answer your question... no you don't have to rush off and buy the ProTank 4 unless you want the upgraded RBA or you want more airflow.



Shweet just wat i "wanted" to hear


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

cumulonimbus said:


> That tfv4 got me going crazy


Yup that seems to be your answer mate. Go with the GAS. GAS always knows (Gear Upgrade Syndrome)... lol...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beethoven (4/6/16)

Does it leak? The gemini leaking is driving me insane!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/16)

Beethoven said:


> Does it leak? The gemini leaking is driving me insane!



So far not so much as a drip... but the juice fill story is a little painful... you need a tissue when you fill because no matter how you try when you squash the lid closed you need to wipe it... also you have to fill carefully as there is only one slot and if you are over zealous it blocks and you get juice all over the place.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Beethoven (4/6/16)

Thanks Rob . Will keep an eye on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cumulonimbus (4/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup that seems to be your answer mate. Go with the GAS. GAS always knows (Gear Upgrade Syndrome)... lol...


Already ordered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/16)

Beethoven said:


> Thanks Rob . Will keep an eye on this.



Took the ProTank 4 out for it's first trip today... popped down to Sir Vape for a visit... she performed well and no leaks still... it's quite an impressive tank and while the flavour of the Kangertech ceramic coil isn't quite as good as a cCell it's pretty close. Just a reminder that the KangerTech ceramic coil needs to be driven at 50 watts while the cCell must be driven at 30 watts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

Right... gave the RBA deck a whirl today:

Ran the pre installed 2.5mm ID Claptons. Wicked up, and stuffed just enough cotton down the teeeeeny juice slots, trimmed off excess... 

No hassles. No dry hits. Wicks beautifully. Zero leaks. Win.

Flavour is not quite what the ceramic brings to the table BUT I am only on tank no1 with the RBA so we will see as the cotton gets vaped in. Running Cowboys Apple Pie and each note is clear and present. So it does well with my tobaccos, YES. Good start. Will report back as experience progresses.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/16)

Took the Sig and ORC tank and the Minikin and ProTank 4 out tonight to a braai... both tanks are just about perfect... no leaking and both great flavour. The ProTank refill I'm not a fan of but so far the ProTank 4 has been hassle free (as has the ORC Tank) and this is a nice change with the hassles of the Gemini and Melo 3 4ml...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Took the Sig and ORC tank and the Minikin and ProTank 4 out tonight to a braai... both tanks are just about perfect... no leaking and both great flavour. The ProTank refill I'm not a fan of but so far the ProTank 4 has been hassle free (as has the ORC Tank) and this is a nice change with the hassles of the Gemini and Melo 3 4ml...
> View attachment 56590



Rob, what was the hassle withe the Melo 3 4ml? I may have missed that
And is there a hassle with the Melo3 mini - other than it being too small on the capacity front?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/16)

Silver said:


> Rob, what was the hassle withe the Melo 3 4ml? I may have missed that
> And is there a hassle with the Melo3 mini - other than it being too small on the capacity front?



Hi Ho @Silver the Melo 3 Mini has been 100% trouble free... just a small tank that needs filling often.

The Melo 3 4ml however was hassle free for the first few days and then one of them dumped the juice all over my mod during the night... then my other Melo 3 4ml developed an airlock issue so had to do the Gemini fix and open the top cap to release the bubbles... and overnight it too dumped the juice all over my Snow Wolf... it appears that leaving the top cap a little open to release the airlock is fine while vaping normally but if you leave the tank overnight with the top cap slightly open the juice gets dumped.

At this point in time the only tanks that use the cCell that appear to be perfect is the Melo 3 Mini and the Vaporesso ORC tank... the Target Tank also works well but is a bottom fill. The ProTank 4 also appears to be trouble free apart from the side top fill which I don't like... you have to fill slowly because there is only one slot and if you fill too fast it blocks and puts juice everywhere.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher
Most informative
You are like a walking tank encyclopedia.
We are all very lucky to get a post like that on tap!

Am keen to get a pico kit so am glad to hear the melo mini is ok

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver the Melo 3 Mini has been 100% trouble free... just a small tank that needs filling often.
> 
> The Melo 3 4ml however was hassle free for the first few days and then one of them dumped the juice all over my mod during the night... then my other Melo 3 4ml developed an airlock issue so had to do the Gemini fix and open the top cap to release the bubbles... and overnight it too dumped the juice all over my Snow Wolf... it appears that leaving the top cap a little open to release the airlock is fine while vaping normally but if you leave the tank overnight with the top cap slightly open the juice gets dumped.
> 
> At this point in time the only tanks that use the cCell that appear to be perfect is the Melo 3 Mini and the Vaporesso ORC tank... the Target Tank also works well but is a bottom fill. The ProTank 4 also appears to be trouble free apart from the side top fill which I don't like... you have to fill slowly because there is only one slot and if you fill too fast it blocks and puts juice everywhere.


The side fill... I finally got it jacked by filling on the far right of the juice slot and having the tank tilted a teeny bit clockwise. Give it a whirl I havent even had to wipe around the top ring after screwing it back down... 

You thing this side fill is a PITA, let me send you my Limitless lol... leaky little monster that. Epic fail.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> The side fill... I finally got it jacked by filling on the far right of the juice slot and having the tank tilted a teeny bit clockwise. Give it a whirl I havent even had to wipe around the top ring after screwing it back down...
> 
> You thing this side fill is a PITA, let me send you my Limitless lol... leaky little monster that. Epic fail.



Yip that is the way to fill it... but it's a pain.... a conventional top fill would have been a better design... but it's a small pain compared to the stability of the tank as a whole and it's a winner tank!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that is the way to fill it... but it's a pain.... a conventional top fill would have been a better design... but it's a small pain compared to the stability of the tank as a whole and it's a winner tank!


A whole mess of emergencies saw me leave the house for 2 days with nothing else... I can but rate it as a perfect all rounder. Yes I did for sure enjoy getting back to the drippers. But two days with one tank and I wasnt hanging. 

Bless these Ceramics. Life saver. Big time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tai (6/6/16)

Uncle @Rob Fisher - is there a big difference in juice consumption with the ccell at 30w compared to protank 4 ceramic at 50w?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/16)

Tai said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher - is there a big difference in juice consumption with the ccell at 30w compared to protank 4 ceramic at 50w?



No there isn't @Tai. If anything I think the ProTank 4 at 50 watts may be a little more economical... not much but a little...


----------



## Tai (6/6/16)

Thats all i needed to hear @Rob Fisher . Thanks for the prompt response as always. Have a great week. Just a little input from my side - the Billow v3 - flavour is epic. 26g ss, 2.5 id, 11 wraps slightly spaced - only running it at 33w. If you guys tell me ceramic is still better - im sold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/6/16)

The Protank4 journey begins....




I decided to get this tank because to me its quite iconic given the success of the previous versions. I have had many of the Protank devices and soon after i started vaping, the Protank 2 mini was a big favourite.

I will update my findings as i go along. Today was just the first use and first impression.

I started off with the *1.5 ohm stock coil included in the pack* and am vaping it at around 15Watts
I am vaping a fruity menthol blend I know well. Its a diluted VM XXX blend with extra menthol. About 12-14mg nic strength.

Am vaping it with the main airflow wide open and the driptip airflow closed. Its quite tight. A bit tighter than the Subtank Mini RBA wide open but just loose enough to do quite a restricted lung hit.

Am enjoying it so far on the 1.5 ohm stock coil. Flavour is quite good. Reasonably crisp. Im happy with the way its bringing out the menthol for my palate. No hassles or problems so far. Its vaping very nicely.

Positives I have noticed so far

The tank seems well made. All the parts fit together well and the threads work nicely
Nice to have some airflow on the driptip. This is quite a good feature. Opening it slightly makes a big difference. No need for slip streaming using your lips.
I like how the top part of the tank screws down once you've pressed it together after filling. Unlike the Crius v3 for example which just pushes down and up. This one screws closed as well. Makes me think its a bit more solid and leak proof when all screwed in.
I quite like the feel of the drip tip on my lips. The delrin or whatever material feels good and the diameter is not too big like on some devices or too small. Just right for me.
Negatives

Not much i can see at this stage
Slight gap on the VTC mini, but that could just be my VTC Mini (there is also a slight gap on the SubTank Mini when using this VTC Mini)
So far, its a thumbs up from me and I am enjoying it. Will have to see how it fares over time. It has some stiff competition...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (25/6/16)

Ditto @Silver! 
I simply love my Protank with 0.3ohm GClaptons. 
The flavour (*Orange Glazed Sticky Bun)* is really good at 45watts on the RX200s, my favourite vape ATM.
I am using a plain drip tip. 
I have had no hassles with filling whatsoever, it does not leak at all.
A bit of a toss-up between the Protank and the Melos, love the Melo mini, but the constant filling... Also the Melos are quite thirsty compared.
Plainly put, the Protank is great value for money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (11/7/16)

I am really Enjoying the Protank 4, so much so that I've ordered another  Im using it with the standard OCC 0.5 Ohm coils that I use on my Subtanks and Its really , really good. On par with the Subtank Mini's I own which are my favourite .. No fuss.. Trusty tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KyleH (11/7/16)

@Rob Fisher would you perhaps know local vendors around Hillcrest or Durban with the kangertech ceramic coils? I have the protank4 on my Pico for my pocket vape and tried the Gceramics and Gclaptons but none give the flavour of the original ceramic coil..battling to find them though without having to order online..
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/16)

KyleH said:


> @Rob Fisher would you perhaps know local vendors around Hillcrest or Durban with the kangertech ceramic coils? I have the protank4 on my Pico for my pocket vape and tried the Gceramics and Gclaptons but none give the flavour of the original ceramic coil..battling to find them though without having to order online..
> Thanks in advance



Just checked the websites of the 4 shops and none of them appear to have the Ceramic Coils.


----------



## KyleH (13/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just checked the websites of the 4 shops and none of them appear to have the Ceramic Coils.


AH thanks.. will keep up the search. I think the gateway shop has but that's a hell of a drive, worth it for the flavour though.


----------



## Chezzig (15/7/16)

I use the standard OCC coils on this Tank and they work wonders and the flavour is really, really Good


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/7/16)

I hear all these good review of ceramic coils. Would you say its more flavourable than using built claptons?


----------



## Chezzig (15/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I hear all these good review of ceramic coils. Would you say its more flavourable than using built claptons?


 The only Ceramics I use are the Ccell with my target and Mello tanks, They are really great with certain Juices, I find that they change the flavour of my ADV which is VM4 so I only use the OCC coils with my ADV. I don't build coils at all.. lol.. I like things as simple as possible LOL.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Aaahhhh
No way!!

The Protank4 dumped almost an entire juice load on my VTC Mini overnight
Filled it last night after not using it for a while and this morning theres juice all over!
Damn

Am still using one of the stock coils in there (the lower power one)

I am almost sure i filled it correctly. Unscrewed the top part a bit, opened the juice port, fill, close juice port, close top part and even had a few vapes and it seemed fine.

Now need to go investigate and clean up. Gosh I hate it when this type of thing happens !!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Boktiet (19/7/16)

Silver said:


> Aaahhhh
> No way!!
> 
> The Protank4 dumped almost an entire juice load on my VTC Mini overnight
> ...



I had the same issues so I feel your pain.
I have had that issue with all the Kanger coils. My issue was that the liquid leaked through the coil itself and not through the bottom screw section or where the chimney went into the coil.
Currently have a gCeramic coil from Atom Vapes in there that 'touch wood' have not had any leaks.
The RBA also hasn't caused any leaks for me so i will be using the tank exclusively for that purpose.
Hope you have better luck with your investigation.


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

The juice came through the airholes and oozed all over the VTC mini in between the sleeve and the mod. At least it smells nice

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Thanks @Boktiet

Gonna clean up the mod then start figuring out what happened inside the tank


----------



## Chezzig (19/7/16)

Aaah @Silver that I the worst !!!

Which coils are you currently using, the ones it came with? I use the OCC coils and I haven't had a tank dump its contents on my mod but I do have to screw it off twice a day and wipe my mod and the underneath of my tank, there seems to be an issue with these leaking out of the bottom.

Let us know how you go . And hopefully the issue gets sorted ASAP.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Toilet paper brigade 

Haha


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> Aaah @Silver that I the worst !!!
> 
> Which coils are you currently using, the ones it came with? I use the OCC coils and I haven't had a tank dump its contents on my mod but I do have to screw it off twice a day and wipe my mod and the underneath of my tank, there seems to be an issue with these leaking out of the bottom.
> 
> Let us know how you go . And hopefully the issue gets sorted ASAP.



Thanks @Chezzig 
I just dont understand it - was using one of the coils that came with it - the 1.5 ohm one
Vaped several tankfuls with no probs whatsoever. Then letbit stand almost empty for a few days and when i refilled last night it did the dump on me. Maybe it was because it stood for a while


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

At least the mod seems ok
Screen works
Battery compartment looks dry

Have washed the sleeve and maybe will try the RBA at some point
Just dont know why they made it dual coil. Haha.


----------



## Chezzig (19/7/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Chezzig
> I just dont understand it - was using one of the coils that came with it - the 1.5 ohm one
> Vaped several tankfuls with no probs whatsoever. Then letbit stand almost empty for a few days and when i refilled last night it did the dump on me. Maybe it was because it stood for a while


 It really shouldn't do that @Silver , did you maybe refill with the airflow open?


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> It really shouldn't do that @Silver , did you maybe refill with the airflow open?



I think I did close the airflow @Chezzig - but thanks for that - maybe I didn't - I am not 100% sure. Hopefully it was that. 

I do remember I was interrupted by a phone call half way through the process - so I may not have remembered to close off the airflow properly

Note to self - concentrate when refilling!!!


----------



## Boktiet (19/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> It really shouldn't do that @Silver , did you maybe refill with the airflow open?


I hope for that in your case @Silver that it was the refilling issue. Could anyone think why mine dumped it's load while the airflow was closed during filling and was closed when it dumped the liquid?


----------



## Chezzig (20/7/16)

Silver said:


> I think I did close the airflow @Chezzig - but thanks for that - maybe I didn't - I am not 100% sure. Hopefully it was that.
> 
> I do remember I was interrupted by a phone call half way through the process - so I may not have remembered to close off the airflow properly
> 
> Note to self - concentrate when refilling!!!


 I hope so too @Silver  Hows it been performing since?


----------



## Silver (20/7/16)

Chezzig said:


> I hope so too @Silver  Hows it been performing since?



Lol, thanks @Chezzig - it's been performing pretty excellently - sitting on the vape table in two halves 

Lol, haven't gotten round to setting it up and getting it going again...


----------



## Chezzig (21/7/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @Chezzig - it's been performing pretty excellently - sitting on the vape table in two halves
> 
> Lol, haven't gotten round to setting it up and getting it going again...


 
Hahah, Sounds I bit like me.. if something isn't working to my standard, I live it alone and use something that does  That's why I have waaaaay too many Tanks .. !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (5/8/16)

I have now officially had it with my Protank 4. The downsides just out weigh the ups. Free to good home...


----------



## Caramia (5/8/16)

Boktiet said:


> I have now officially had it with my Protank 4. The downsides just out weigh the ups. Free to good home...


Lol @Boktiet! But if you're serious about the good home...
Shame Guys, I wish I could offer some help, but have never had issues with mine (touch wood).


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/8/16)

I have had my protank 4 for about 2 weeks now and not a single leak with the rba... maybe just the stock coils that have some kind of issues.. this has replaced my subtank mini and I am loving it


----------



## mots01 (5/8/16)

These a video on you tube which helps with the kangertech tanks coils. The wire stops the bottom sleeve from pushing the stopper on the Base of the coil. Also had a issue with the coils that came with top tank mini. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------

